# Snowboarding with glasses



## ellieramseyblyt (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm going snowboarding for the first time in February and i have a bit of a predicament...

I wear glasses and my goggles don't fit over them i don't really know what to do about it.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

There's "OTG" googles, but they can fit only such a large frame, that not all frames are compatible.

option 2: Prescriptive Inserts into your goggles (which is what I have)


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Go to a store and try on a bunch of different goggles. The best pair of goggles that I've fit with my glasses are electric egb2s, which aren't even 'OTG'. They fit because I have smaller glasses and they have a spherical lens (wider). None of those smith OTG shits fit with my helmet/glasses.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Also http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/191242-boarding-glasses.html might be of interest


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ellieramseyblyt said:


> I wear glasses and my goggles don't fit over them i don't really know what to do about it.


Why did you buy goggles that don't fit over your eyeglasses?
If you know you will be wearing eyeglasses while snowboarding, wouldn't it have made sense to try goggles on over your glasses?
Can you return/exchange them?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

They have OTG goggles with cutouts on the sides but the problem is not fitting underneath. The problem is fogging up. I went with contact lens and so much better.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I tried OTG (over the glasses) goggles and hated them because they were so ridiculously *huge*. Contact lenses let me wear a normal size goggle.


----------

